# Yanmar F22-D Head Gasket replacement



## Chuck Snider (Mar 7, 2020)

My old Yanmar overheats and I can see tiny bubbles in the radiator . I guess it's time for a head gasket?.. Anyone did this job on a older Yanmar?.. I got a head gasket off E bay a while back just dragging my feet a bit..


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Chuck Snider said:


> My old Yanmar overheats and I can see tiny bubbles in the radiator . I guess it's time for a head gasket?.. Anyone did this job on a older Yanmar?.. I got a head gasket off E bay a while back just dragging my feet a bit..


Glad you put Yanmar in the subject line, else I would of ignored it not being in the Yanmar section. 

There are certain key requirements to replace the head gasket on a Yanmar with the 3TNB82U engine. 
Do not be confused with the F*X*22 with a different engine. Yanmar was doing some funky things in the model to engine lineup in the early F and FX series. Your engine is also used in the FX20. 

The 3TNB82 engine is related to the 3T82, 3TN82, 3TNA82, 3TNB82, 3TNE82, 3TNV82 and 3TNM82. I have the service manual only for the 3TNNV82. I would assume this applies to the family of engines mentioned.































































Looking thru several manuals, it's not easy finding the sequence torque down of the head for a 3TNx82. 
From the, YANMAR 3TNV - 4TNV FULL SERVICE MANUAL M9961-02E050.pdf


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bmaverick said:


> Glad you put Yanmar in the subject line, else I would of ignored it not being in the Yanmar section.


Moved to Yanmar.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

If you go to the 10:22 mark on this vidio of a F22 you can see the engine is a 3tnb84-ub. Yanmar F22 im Kurzcheck - YouTube
Probably doesn't prove anything, but worth looking into.

For what it's worth, Hoye sells the same head gasket for the F or FX 22 and 24. The F or FX24 has the 3tnb84u-a engine. Might note this also. buy Head Gasket for Yanmar F22D F24 FX22 FX24 F235 F255 F265 Tractors 3TNB84 Engine (fridayparts.com)

More evidence. Yanmar F22D looking for manuals (groups.io)

Head bolts on these are not reusable. 64 ft lbs.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> If you go to the 10:22 mark on this vidio of a F22 you can see the engine is a 3tnb84-ub. Yanmar F22 im Kurzcheck - YouTube
> Probably doesn't prove anything, but worth looking into.
> 
> For what it's worth, Hoye sells the same head gasket for the F or FX 22 and 24. The F or FX24 has the 3tnb84u-a engine. Might note this also. buy Head Gasket for Yanmar F22D F24 FX22 FX24 F235 F255 F265 Tractors 3TNB84 Engine (fridayparts.com)
> ...


Winston, thanks a bunch. It's not easy finding exact engine details for the F & FX series. I've come across conflicting info on both tractordata and the Japan reference charts. Taking the time to find the engine ID plate on these models can be very time consuming.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

You got that right!


----------

